# Schwinn Hornet Tank Yellow Around Decal



## bobdenver1961 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,
I got this 1956 Schwinn Hornet that I'm cleaning up. How do I get this yellow off around the word Schwinn on the tank. I assume this is a decal and not paint?

Would a Magic Eraser sponge work? I've done that on some lightweights with great results. 

Just wondered if anyone had any experience.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes thats part of the decal.For the time and work to try to clean that off you are better off just buying new decals


----------



## Screwtape (Mar 1, 2014)

Just leaving it alone is prolly the best bet. Looks good and old


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

People will know it is original that way!  
A Rocky Mountain Hi to you!


----------

